# pleco with ich



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

it in bad shape, it has tons of spots all over its body, probley brought on by stress (gold spilo bit it up a little) what should I do?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Put it in a quarantine tank and save it.

Then when it's better, give it back to the lfs.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Jor said:


> Put it in a quarantine tank and save it.
> 
> Then when it's better, give it back to the lfs.


 unfortinitly I don't have a quarinteen tank







I used to, but I bought more piranha's and put them in there.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> Jor said:
> 
> 
> > Put it in a quarantine tank and save it.
> ...


 Well that really sucks bro.

Not sure what to say now.

Maybe tell the lfs he needs a tank of his own ( I think, hope, he would get a quarantine tank of his own if you gave it to them) and let him heal maybe?

It's cool you're worried about him tho. I respect that.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

you can also pic up meds for this as well that are very dirt cheap and will help the fish out :smile:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

well I ran to petco to get some meds and seen that all of there fish ahad really bad ich. I picked up some meds and ran home to find the pleco had died . I medicated the tank anyway just to be safe.

God I hate petco.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Is putting your spilo in another of your tanks an option, divided of course...?
The best way to treat ick is to add about 1 tablespoon of salt per 5 gallons of tank water, and raising the water temperature to 83/84 degrees... I did this with my two silver dollars that got ick two days ago, and they already look a lot better (most of the spots have already disappeared).

But it seems like your pleco has caught a severe case of ick, if he's covered up all over his body, so I don't know fr sure if you can still safe him. And I'm not 100% sure if catfish are very tolerable to higher salt levels either, so you might do some research before adding salt...

Good luck, Nitro: hope your pleco makes it :smile:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

add salt, do a water change and medicate immediatly, also take a pic and post it in the ill fish pics thread pinned in the non-piranha forum


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry to hear that.... :sad: 
Well, at least you tried


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Petco doesnt take care of their fish. At least 4 tanks are infested with ich every time i go.


----------

